# Is the GM OEM fog light kit easy to install?



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Hey guys I am about to purchase the GM OEM Fog Light Kit for about $200. I am wondering if this install is possible to do yourself so I can save myself the labor costs for installation. I have a 2018 Cruze LT model. It comes with instructions so I imagine its 100% do-able. Do I have to drop the bumper? Is the wiring hard? Is everything pretty self explanatory? I have ramps and plenty of tools so I can get all around the car. If anyone has done fog light installs on a Gen2 Cruze I would love to hear any advice you have to give. Honestly just couldn't find any info about it from googling so I figured i'd ask here. Thanks!


----------



## dieselbros (Jan 21, 2019)

I just installed the gm fog light kit on my 2017 lt diesel cruze. I took the front bumper cover off .I was going to try to do it without taking the cover off but it is impossible to change out the washer fluid tank with the bumper cover on . There are so many little details like how to take the bumper cover off without damaging any mounting points etc. the wiring in the diagram isn't to straight forward but if you study it for a minute it makes sense. the brown wire in the kit was already in place on my car so that saved some time.I had to take it to a chevy dealer to get the body control module programmed to turn the lights on .What state are you in I could explain it in person so much easier,I am in pennsylvania


----------



## dieselbros (Jan 21, 2019)

The dealers in my area charge 1 hour labor rate to program the bcm which is 89.00 in central pa. That is the part that is hard to believe after paying 225 for the kit. also don't loose the access code on the outside of the box, this is used for the programming . The dealer I went to said if you don't have the code it can't be programmed .


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Do you guys have a link to the ideal OEM fog light kit?


----------



## dieselbros (Jan 21, 2019)

I am sorry I do not


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

This is the complete kit includes instructions, washer reservoir, and is OEM GM.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-2018-...h=item2aa4bbbaa8:g:5b8AAOSwDiBZJZkz:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I installed myself. Easy if you have skinny arms. Couple scrapes. Delta charged 120 to reprogram. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

dieselbros said:


> I just installed the gm fog light kit on my 2017 lt diesel cruze. I took the front bumper cover off .I was going to try to do it without taking the cover off but it is impossible to change out the washer fluid tank with the bumper cover on . There are so many little details like how to take the bumper cover off without damaging any mounting points etc. the wiring in the diagram isn't to straight forward but if you study it for a minute it makes sense. the brown wire in the kit was already in place on my car so that saved some time.I had to take it to a chevy dealer to get the body control module programmed to turn the lights on .What state are you in I could explain it in person so much easier,I am in pennsylvania


You could have left the old tank on. It still fits with that one. Disregard. Diesel. Oops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselbros (Jan 21, 2019)

you can fit the drivers side fog light on the car with the original washer fluid bottle, but it is right up against the electrical connector and when it comes time to change the bulb the bulb will not clear the bottle and you would have to take the fog light off the car to get to the lamp,thanks


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

dieselbros said:


> The dealers in my area charge 1 hour labor rate to program the bcm which is 89.00 in central pa. That is the part that is hard to believe after paying 225 for the kit. also don't loose the access code on the outside of the box, this is used for the programming . The dealer I went to said if you don't have the code it can't be programmed .


My 2018 LT diesel had OEM foglights installed during PDI. The installer for some reason did not program them. He never checked to see if they worked. I noticed the lights did not work a few days later. I sent the car back to the dealer and they discarded all the paperwork. So the original code was lost. GM can program them without the original code. The technician requests a generic code which is good for a short time to retrieve and then applies it to the vehicle during programming. It worked for me. They have a backup procedure for these type of issues.


----------



## SLP2017cruze (Mar 22, 2021)

dieselbros said:


> The dealers in my area charge 1 hour labor rate to program the bcm which is 89.00 in central pa. That is the part that is hard to believe after paying 225 for the kit. also don't loose the access code on the outside of the box, this is used for the programming . The dealer I went to said if you don't have the code it can't be programmed .


Hey, how long did it take them to program the BCM? One dealership is telling me that I have to drop off my car there!


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

SLP2017cruze said:


> Hey, how long did it take them to program the BCM? One dealership is telling me that I have to drop off my car there!


Maybe because they are backed up. Once they have the code it's a matter of plugging in the computer and loading the information.


----------

